# I'm scared to look at the news now.



## StoneyBud (Mar 15, 2011)

No kiddin.

Things are way, way too tense. Mother Earth is exacting her vengeance and people are just weirding out.

Where do you run?


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 15, 2011)

Netflix....

Pack a bowl and watch some movies!!


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 15, 2011)

420_Osborn said:
			
		

> Netflix....
> 
> Pack a bowl and watch some movies!!


yep, the headed in the sand is always an option.....


----------



## kaotik (Mar 15, 2011)

it's bad, but;

youtube.com/watch?v=LanCLS_hIo4


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 15, 2011)

to bad the world doesnt have a sound sytem.....


----------



## Roddy (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm as prepared as I care to get, things will happen that are way beyond my control so I intend too ride it out...stoned!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 15, 2011)

It's a Crazy world we live in but it's cool :48:eace:


----------



## niteshft (Mar 15, 2011)

I just hope the west coast U.S. has thier act together befor the big one arrives. They've been warned thier time is due according to history and predictability.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 15, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> I just hope the west coast U.S. has thier act together befor the big one arrives. They've been warned thier time is due according to history and predictability.


history will repeat for those who care not for the past....


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeah i feel for everyone out there sh#ts gonna hit the fan. Its nice to see how in japan the people are coming to gether to help his fellow man if that were here in the us people would be killing each other for there TV's.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 16, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> Yeah i feel for everyone out there sh#ts gonna hit the fan. Its nice to see how in japan the people are coming to gether to help his fellow man if that were here in the us people would be killing each other for there TV's.


 
There are aholes everywhere that take advantage of a situation and you see it in the news all the time, so it would be wrong to single out the U.S.
 Look at the events of Katrina, people of the U.S. came in troves to help out just as they are doing in Japan.


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2011)

sickbiker said:
			
		

> Its nice to see how in japan the people are coming to gether to help his fellow man if that were here in the us people would be killing each other for there TV's.


  Yup, I agree. No robbing, raping, looting, 'panic in the streets'.   A very intelligent and civil society so far.. 



> There are aholes everywhere that take advantage of a situation and you see it in the news all the time, so it would be wrong to single out the U.S.
> Look at the events of Katrina, people of the U.S. came in troves to help out just as they are doing in Japan.



   Many "did" _come together_ here to help.. but I've yet to see video of anyone in Japan pushing shopping carts full of looted big screen tv's, or Nike tennis through the streets.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 16, 2011)

I bet Japan dont have Mite issues  now....:hitchair:



take care and be safe everyone


----------



## niteshft (Mar 16, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Many "did" _come together_ here to help.. but I've yet to see video of anyone in Japan pushing shopping carts full of looted big screen tv's, or Nike tennis through the streets.


 
It's early yet, in Katrina everything was still standing, Japan is a different ballgame. Kinda hard for a criminal to hit-n-run when you can't get thru the streets.


----------



## coloradodreamn (Mar 16, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> It's early yet, in Katrina everything was still standing, Japan is a different ballgame. Kinda hard for a criminal to hit-n-run when you can't get thru the streets.


 
I wouldnt want to be in the streets!!!!!! How much is Potassium Iodided on ebay now????????


----------



## Hick (Mar 16, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> yep, the headed in the sand is always an option.....



the sand ain't so bad,  in comparison to some of the alternatives


----------



## Mutt (Mar 16, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> No kiddin.
> 
> Things are way, way too tense. Mother Earth is extracting her vengeance and people are just weirding out.
> 
> Where do you run?


I blame it on the change of the earths axis...made everybody loopy :stuff-1125699181_i_


			
				wikipedia on the Japan quake said:
			
		

> The earthquake moved Honshu 2.4 m (7.9 ft) east and shifted the Earth on its axis by almost 10 cm (3.9 in)


----------



## Mutt (Mar 16, 2011)

hick said:
			
		

> but I've yet to see video of anyone in Japan pushing shopping carts full of looted big screen tv's, or Nike tennis through the streets.





			
				niteshft said:
			
		

> It's early yet, in Katrina everything was still standing, Japan is a different ballgame. Kinda hard for a criminal to hit-n-run when you can't get thru the streets.


in the words of telly savalas in "kelly's heros"
"Loot what?!?!?! There ain't nothing here to loot!!!!"


----------



## tcbud (Mar 16, 2011)

Dont run, it may give you a heart attack if your not in shape.

Stuff happens and that is just how it is.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah sh%T is just scary out there . I worry about what the worlds going to be like when my 1 year old son is my age


----------



## Jericho (Mar 16, 2011)

It is something that we cannot control, Only experience and learn from it. There are thousands of ways that a catastrophe could happen on this planet from comets crashing into the planet to nuclear testing labs blowing up. 

We have the Marsili volcano, largest underwater volcano in Europe just  300 miles away, and is highly unstable, if that goes off say good bye to Sicily, Part of Italy, Malta, Sardinia and who knows where else in the Mediterranean. 

When you remember we are just another spinning rock in space then you realise how lucky we are just to even be here. If it wasn't for natural disasters then Humans wouldn't even be here, We are the result of one big catastrophe. If its mother nature that takes me out then I dont see that being so bad.


----------



## sickbiker (Mar 16, 2011)

yeah when u put it that way it makes me feel a little better


----------



## niteshft (Mar 16, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> the sand ain't so bad,  in comparison to some of the alternatives


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## kaotik (Mar 17, 2011)

i've just seem some .. i don't even have words.. bloody rediculousness?

these pills, OMG are people insane? buying them up, selling out everywhere in north america.. 

and now we have the greedy fookers taking advantage. 
check this out;


> We need to pick this up and run with it. I find this past unacceptable. I ordered two Potassium Iodide packets last Saturday. Price has gone from 9.99 per packet to $349.00. Per packet! That's $24.02 per Potassium Iodide pill
> 
> Here is my order details:
> 
> ...


wow, amazon canceled his order (at $25) then told him he could order them again (at $349)  ..  


really shows eh? over there (where it's needed) they'll help you out and get you some.. over here (where it isn't) they'll try to gouge you and make themselves a profit.
and that's amazon (i fear to even look at what some idiots are trying to make on ebay)

ahh the land of the free  (canada included) capitalisms great eh? makes us such wonderful people.

i tell ya, japan is really bringing to light how pathetic our nations over here are.. they help each other and look out for one another. we help ourselves and look out for number one 

you see restaurants freely feeding people there.. i wonder if we'd jack the price if it were us.

makes me sick. they're ordering up a bunch of stuff they don't need, maybe causing a shortage where it is needed.. to make a profit.

can't say i'm surprised, not at all.  but i am bloody disgusted. and now more than ever hope karma exists.
*not everywhere/everyone is price gouging, some will still be normal.. when supply get back again.  but it's not hard to find the scum of our humanity about now


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 17, 2011)

kaotik said:
			
		

> amazon canceled his order (at $25) then told him he could order them again (at $349)


 
I'm pretty sure I'm correct when I say that Amazon didn't cancel the order, the vendor who contracts through Amazon cancelled the order.

Amazon is just the middle man in the transaction. They have no say about what the vendors who contract with them charge for the products sold through Amazon.

However, there is a "seller rating" that can be used to put both a rating to the seller and comments. The buyer can also contact Amazon via it's complaint area and file a formal complaint. If Amazon feels that it's warranted, they can cancel their contract with the seller and forbid them to ever use Amazon again.

I'd for sure go that route with the butt-head who jacked that price. It's obvious price gouging.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> but I've yet to see video of anyone in Japan pushing shopping carts full of looted big screen tv's, or Nike tennis through the streets.


thats cause in japan, Nike's and Sony's are cheap P.o.s. :rofl:





srs
It is nice to see ppl come together to help eachother. If populations were isolated, without the advent of digital electronic communication networks...many more "apocalypse" situations that could seem worldwide, (earthquake, wave surge, flood in big city) when in-fact they are localized - like the tsunami in Japan, would cause wild accusations at the hand of god a second flood of biblical proportions...


...without electricity, communication, and transportation of correspondence...well what bible might we be reading in 3011?


hmmmm


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 17, 2011)

simple supply and demand. cant blame a guy for making a quick buck off the feeble minded. 

When the seller gets rich because people cant sift through the B.S and figure out for theirself if (350$) its worth the pill...that and they wont need the pill in the first place. 


In the US and especially Canada, the gov. will hand out Potassium Iodide like they are jelly beans to the areas that might be affected from and nuclear threat; when and if the time comes. Even easier and safer, if there is a nuke threat... just move.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 17, 2011)

Lets talk the price of prescription drugs then....

*An American Disaster....*

When on insurance (last month), my insurance company pays $120 for my breathing medicine, Spiriva, and I pay $20 co-pay.  Now I am off of insurance and the SAME medicine is $239 to me as an individual.  I shopped around and find a five dollar decrease at a small family owned pharmacy.  This is an ongoing disaster in the USA, health care.  Insurance companies and retailers screwing Americans.  Another Factoid, the hospital charged $230,000 +/- for seven days and operating room in hospital for me last year. Insurance "negotiated it down" to $100,000 +/- and I paid $1007.  If I had not had insurance would they even have taken me in as a patient?  Don't go out of your house with out medical insurance Stoney, you might find you need it.

I refused my prescription the other day, and wont buy it again until I am back on insurance (6 months or so).  I can get by without it, but what about the old man who was complaining (while I was in the store) about a price increase on his prescription?  What about him?  This is something we can do something about people, lets support some kind of Medical Reform in the USA.

From what I hear, taking the iodine pills will not help with much more than Thyroid Cancer (and possibly create medical problems if taken incorrectly).  If there was a anti Cancer pill that did it all, how much would a person find too much to pay for it?


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 17, 2011)

tcbud said:
			
		

> Don't go out of your house with out medical insurance Stoney, you might find you need it.


 
That's all well and good if you can afford to buy the insurance. I can't right now. I haven't had any for almost 3 years.

The meds I take are available at Walmart for $10/90 days.

My Doc agreed to see me for cash $60 per/visit, 4 times a year.

The Lab does my lab work for cash $150, 4 times a year.

If my new flowering rooms work as I expect them to, I'll at last be able to buy insurance. Until then, it ain't happening.


----------



## Hick (Mar 18, 2011)

11 Reasons Not To Panic

1. You get more radiation going through security at the airport than you&#8217;re getting right now on the West Coast. Nuclear Safety Consultant Cham Dallas, professor at the University of Georgia, said on CBS News, &#8220;The people in California can rest easy. The amount of radiation that you&#8217;re getting now, or are liable to get in the near future from Japan, would be less than you would get in a TSA screening. It&#8217;s just not a hazard right now. I can&#8217;t see how that&#8217;s going to change in the immediate future.&#8221;

2. This is not Chernobyl or Hiroshima. While nuclear reactors are at risk, nothing nuclear has melted down yet. No nuclear bomb has gone off. Dallas said, &#8220;Right now, and in the immediate future, I cannot possibly see any scenario that would result in any hazardous levels of radioactivity getting to California. Unless this thing really deteriorates a lot more than &#8212; than is even conceivable right now.&#8221; So chill out, people. Nothing&#8217;s happening here, right now. And it&#8217;s very unlikely that we&#8217;ll ever be at risk from this particular event.

3. Japan is VERY VERY VERY far away. 5000ish miles, actually. And radiation leaks from a power plant like this don&#8217;t usually affect more than a 10-20 mile radius around the power plant. So if you&#8217;re hanging out right near the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear plant site, get the hell out. Otherwise, stop panicking, send prayers to Japan, and thank your lucky stars that you&#8217;re safe.

4. Radiation doesn&#8217;t travel well. Radioactive particles don&#8217;t just hang out at super high doses in clouds of cancer-and-radiation-sickness-inducing concentrations. &#8220;Things would have to get kind of &#8216;end of days&#8217; for us to see even a little bit of it here. We&#8217;re talking extreme,&#8221; Jordan Scott, a spokesman for the California Emergency Management Agency told the Los Angeles Times. &#8220;We&#8217;re just too far for anything to really reach us. A majority of the materials that would come out of there in a meltdown would dissipate within miles of Japan.&#8221;

5. Some people love to panic. Choose not to jump on the crazy-making bandwagon. West coasters are stockpiling potassium iodide for no good reason. Why is that? Are our lives so friggin&#8217; boring that we have to create adventure so we can feel like we&#8217;re Jack Bauer in TV&#8217;s 24? Must we create hysteria just so we know we&#8217;re alive? We did this with the anthrax scare, when people were stockpiling Cipro. We did it with swine flu, when they were hoarding Tamiflu. Now this. Stop it people. You&#8217;re hurting your wallets more than you&#8217;re helping yourselves.
6. Remember, fear sells. Ebay auctioneers are raking it in on iodide sales right now. Alternative health care providers are scaring you into spending money so you can feel safe. When you&#8217;re afraid, you&#8217;ll spend anything to feel protected, even if it&#8217;s merely a placebo.

7. Potassium iodide only protects the thyroid. If you&#8217;re going to live in fear, you better be prepared to be much more afraid, because the thyroid is the last of your worries. What about the rest of your body? What about radiation sickness that can leads to fatigue, hair loss, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and skin changes such as swelling, redness, itching and radiation burns? What about leukemia? Lymphoma? These simply can&#8217;t be prevented, so why freak out?

8. If there&#8217;s reason to panic, we&#8217;ll have plenty of warning. It&#8217;s not like a nuclear bomb might be coming our way any minute now at the speed of light. If some untold nuclear meltdown happens, it will be more like a hurricane than a tornado. We&#8217;ll have plenty of time to get the hell out of dodge and take the necessary precautions.

9. We&#8217;re all exposed to radiation every day. According to the World Health Organization, between environmental exposure and medical procedures, the average person is exposed to about 3.0 millisieverts (mSv) of radiation per year.

10. Emotional stress is more likely to kill you than some theoretical radiation cloud that might hit the West Coast. When you freak out, cortisol and epinephrine levels rise, leading to higher blood pressure, decreased immunity, high blood sugar, and other changes that can increase your risk of having a heart attack or stroke or succumbing to infections or cancer. So take a deep breath. Meditate. Listen to guided imagery. And let those stress hormones fall back to normal. It does a body good.

11. You never know when your time is up, so be here now. When an unexpected earthquake hit Japan last week, people died. On the day before they died, some were worrying about how they would pay for their retirement ten years from now in the face of a falling stock price. Some held grudges about long-past wrongs. Some dreamed of doing things they were too afraid to pursue. Others were probably afraid of earthquakes or a tsunami or nuclear disaster. You could be in a car accident. Your number could be up tomorrow. Don&#8217;t waste your life worrying about what might happen.

So What Can You Do?

I know you might feel helpless when you can&#8217;t control the outcome of a potential disaster. So I understand why you might be nervous. It helps to feel like you&#8217;re doing something. So what can you do to protect yourself and your family?

* Meditate. It calms the mind.
* Dissociate from your fear. Recognize that fear comes from a primal biological part of your brain that has a tendency to revert to fight or flight mode.
* Count your blessings. Think about what the people in Japan must be feeling. Be grateful for your life. Focusing on gratitude calms the mind and attracts good things into your life.
* Watch the news for further updates. There is no government conspiracy trying to hide disaster from you.
* Eat healthy, iodine-rich foods (assuming you don&#8217;t have thyroid issues), such as sea vegetables such as kelp, yogurt, fish, shrimp, eggs, and strawberries.
* If things change and health officials announce that we are in danger, follow their recommendations and take potassium iodide pills in recommended doses if necessary. But don&#8217;t go selling your soul to stock up on supplements.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 18, 2011)

Hick Hick Hick....just taking all the fun from it, aren't we? :aok: Maybe those freaking out should :48:


----------



## mountain man (Mar 18, 2011)

Stay in the mountains..........


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 18, 2011)

I guess I need to turn on my TV, I know we had a earthquake but I quit watching after a couple of days.speaking of radiation,I sure hope all this stuff doesn't wake up godzilla, or worse mothra!!!!, they probably gave em a big pill. wonder what it cost?


----------



## EDGY (Mar 18, 2011)

Very nicely written, Hick. As always a voice of reason (well, maybe not
always  )
People do love to over-react ( eeek!! a mouse!!!), thanks for putting things into perspective. It is a fact of life - tomorrow is promised to none of us...
Unfortunately, the worst part of a capitalism is that people *will* capitalize on others misfortune.
Most people have a very short attention span and disasters are quickly forgotten by all but the victims.
Remember that oil spill last year? 51,000 barrels a day for 86 straight days into the gulf. To put that into perspective - the US uses 20,000,000 barrels a day. If it had leaked for an entire YEAR, it would not equal what the US uses in a DAY!! Perhaps we were lucky, thats 4.4 million barrels that WON'T be discharged into the atomosphere. Earth First!! We'll screw up the other planets later!!
I think, StoneyBud's point was that between the volcanoes, earthquakes, hurricanes, floods, ect... The Earth sure does seem to be a little p*ed off.
I'm beginning to feel the same way.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 18, 2011)

EDGY said:
			
		

> Very nicely written, Hick. As always a voice of reason


 
 :rofl: One of these days Hick will be referred to as "Paw Paw".:rofl:


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> :rofl: One of these days Hick will be referred to as "Paw Paw".:rofl:



"one o' these days?"...    I just had a granddaughter turn 17 last week. I been "Pa'-Pa'" for at least 15 of those!... 

and EDGY, thanks, but I'm nor the composer of that   Just something that I found, that I thought might be a nice _"breath if fresh air"_ to the "gloom" and 'doom" posts


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> leads to fatigue, hair loss, nausea, vomiting, diarrhea, and skin changes such as swelling, redness, itching


sounds like the side effects to 95% of all prescription drugs


----------



## Hick (Mar 19, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> sounds like the side effects to 95% of all prescription drugs



add "oily discharge" to that list..


----------



## Mutt (Mar 19, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> add "oily discharge" to that list..


like my mom said....
"I think Immodium (anti-diarrhea) is a major stockholder in all pharm. companies....every last one of em gives me heck!!" :holysheep:  :rofl:


----------



## EDGY (Mar 19, 2011)

These are the side effects from Abilify's (Anti-depression med) site...

&#8226;Headaches -- in up to 27 percent of people 

&#8226;A sedated feeling -- up to 23 percent 
&#8226;Agitation -- up to 19 percent 
&#8226;Insomnia -- up to 18 percent (see Abilify and Insomnia) 
&#8226;Fatigue -- up to 17 percent 
&#8226;Anxiety -- up to 17 percent 
&#8226;Drowsiness -- up to 16 percent 
&#8226;Nausea -- up to 15 percent 
&#8226;Vomiting -- up to 14 percent 
&#8226;Restlessness -- up to 12 percent 
&#8226;Constipation -- up to 11 percent. 

Some other common side effects (occurring in 2 percent to 10 percent of people) included:

&#8226;Dizziness
&#8226;Indigestion or heartburn 
&#8226;Shakiness (tremors) 
&#8226;Weight gain (see Abilify and Weight Gain) 
&#8226;Restlessness 
&#8226;Fatigue 
&#8226;Dry mouth (see Abilify and Dry Mouth) 
&#8226;Joint pain 
&#8226;Throat pain 
&#8226;Blurred vision 
&#8226;Abdominal pain (stomach pain) 
&#8226;Pain 
&#8226;Cough 
&#8226;Nasal congestion 
&#8226;Increased salivation 
&#8226;Swelling or water retention in the arms, legs, or feet. 
&#8226;Signs of diabetes, such as: 

&#9702;High blood sugar 
&#9702;Increased thirst 
&#9702;Frequent urination 
&#9702;Extreme hunger (see Abilify and Diabetes) 

&#8226;Large or rapid weight gain 
&#8226;Suicidal thoughts 
&#8226;High blood pressure (hypertension) 
&#8226;Dizziness or fainting when going from a sitting or lying-down position to standing 
&#8226;Feelings of internal restlessness or jitteriness 
&#8226;Any abnormal muscle movements (these movements can become permanent if Abilify is not stopped quickly) 
&#8226;A painful erection of the penis that does not go away (priapism) 
&#8226;Signs or symptoms of neuroleptic malignant syndrome, which can include: 

&#9702;A high fever 
&#9702;Stiff muscles 
&#9702;Confusion 
&#9702;Irregular pulse or blood pressure 
&#9702;An increased heart rate (tachycardia) 
&#9702;Sweating 
&#9702;Irregular heart rhythms (arrhythmias) 

&#8226;Signs of an allergic reaction, including: 

&#9702;Unexplained rash 
&#9702;Hives 
&#9702;Itching 
&#9702;Unexplained swelling 
&#9702;Wheezing 
&#9702;Difficulty breathing or swallowing. 
&#8226;Anemia 
&#8226;Vertigo (a spinning sensation) 
&#8226;Tinnitus (ringing in the ears) 
&#8226;Low thyroid (hypothyroidism) or high thyroid (hyperthyroidism) 
&#8226;Gas 
&#8226;Gastroesophageal reflux disease (GERD) 
&#8226;Hemorrhoids 
&#8226;Irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) 
&#8226;Canker sores 
&#8226;Gallstones 
&#8226;Yeast infections 
&#8226;Arthritis 
&#8226;Carpal tunnel syndrome 
&#8226;Kidney stones 
&#8226;Impotence, also known as erectile dysfunction or ED (see Abilify Sexual Side Effects) 
&#8226;An increased or decreased sex drive 
&#8226;Acne 
&#8226;Eczema 
&#8226;Hair loss (see Abilify and Hair Loss) 
&#8226;Varicose veins. 



Just knowing that there are people out there desperate enough to take this s#*! depresses me... 

'nuff said


----------



## mojavemama (Mar 19, 2011)

I think we need to be more concerned about what may happen to the reactors built on fault lines in CA. Great post, Hick!


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 19, 2011)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> I think we need to be more concerned about what may happen to the reactors built on fault lines in CA. Great post, Hick!


and why are so many built on fault lines as well...


----------



## niteshft (Mar 20, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> "one o' these days?"...  I just had a granddaughter turn 17 last week. I been "Pa'-Pa'" for at least 15 of those!...
> 
> and EDGY, thanks, but I'm nor the composer of that  Just something that I found, that I thought might be a nice _"breath if fresh air"_ to the "gloom" and 'doom" posts


 
LOL, I ment here Hick, not home. But, congrats on the granddaughter. I recently received a few pics taken when my nephew was up visiting my brother and I was feeding my 6 month old grandniece a bottle. What a bundle of joy they are!!!


----------



## EDGY (Mar 25, 2011)

Ahhh, grandkids, Life's reward for not killing your own children!!
...and just like ALL children, they won't pick up their toys, but they WILL pick up every one of your bad habits


----------



## Hick (Mar 25, 2011)

EDGY said:
			
		

> Ahhh, grandkids, Life's reward for not killing your own children!!
> ...and just like ALL children, they won't pick up their toys, but they WILL pick up every one of your bad habits


Yep!.. one of the two year old runs around saying..... _"Chhhit.....Chhit!!"_. All the time. I've little doubt he'll be pronouncing it correctly very soon....


----------



## Irish (Mar 25, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> Yep!.. one of the two year old runs around saying..... _"Chhhit.....Chhit!!"_. All the time. I've little doubt he'll be pronouncing it correctly very soon....


 
long as he ain't holding it in his hand. and asking pa pa a question! :doh:


----------



## EDGY (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes, children will say the wrong thing @ the wrong time so as to maximize your embarrasment.. I recall when my own son was 2 yrs. old, my in-laws had come for christmas dinner. My mother-in-law was commenting on how she didn't like my beard and that she thought it made me look like a hoodlum. 
My son, who was sitting on her lap, said, "Mommy has a beard, too."
My mother- in - law said, "Don't be silly. Your mommy doesn't have a beard."
My son, nodding his head solemnly with the innocence of a toddler said,
"Yes she DOES! I seen it down there!"


----------



## niteshft (Mar 26, 2011)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 26, 2011)

oh my Edgy hahahaaaa so wrong


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 26, 2011)

lol talk about being scared for life....


----------



## Hick (Mar 27, 2011)

:rofl:.... wasn't it Phyllis Diller once said "If I have one more face lift, I'll be wearing a goatee"...


----------



## StoneyBud (Mar 27, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :rofl:.... wasn't it Phyllis Diller once said "If I have one more face lift, I'll be wearing a goatee"...


 Yeah, and she said if she passed gas, it'd blow her hat off!


----------



## Hippieholly420420 (Mar 30, 2011)

EDGY said:
			
		

> Yes, children will say the wrong thing @ the wrong time so as to maximize your embarrasment.. I recall when my own son was 2 yrs. old, my in-laws had come for christmas dinner. My mother-in-law was commenting on how she didn't like my beard and that she thought it made me look like a hoodlum.
> My son, who was sitting on her lap, said, "Mommy has a beard, too."
> My mother- in - law said, "Don't be silly. Your mommy doesn't have a beard."
> My son, nodding his head solemnly with the innocence of a toddler said,
> "Yes she DOES! I seen it down there!"




LOL kids are so awesome. As i write this my daughter is next to me asking why the hell her video game is not working.  

The more i think about the stuff happening in the world i do get a little sad. I don't want to miss out on my girls growing up, and the time when we ship the kids off and it's just me and husband growing amazing weed, and touring the world. But nothing you can do, and it's going to happen. As stated above, we'll be going out stoned as ****! :bong1:


----------



## yuanyelss (Apr 1, 2011)

I just hope that the west coast of United States law on befor going great concert. They were told that their time is caused by history and predictability.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 1, 2011)

:confused2: Stoney I figured you read the newpaper every morning to see if you were in them obituaries and had to do anything the rest of the day.

*yuanyelss* you need to remove the links in your sig


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 2, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> :confused2: Stoney I figured you read the newpaper every morning to see if you were in them obituaries and had to do anything the rest of the day.


 
Dude, I haven't read a hard-copy newspaper in 20+ years. I get all my news online.

Ha! I plan on living past 100. I always get what I plan on!


----------



## EDGY (Apr 6, 2011)

I do have to wonder though, IS the world going to hell in a handbasket??
Or is it just our perception?
I know it sounds a little trite but, doesn't every generation predict the "end of the world as we know it." ( - kids these days!) 
I mean, I can remember the riots and cities burning in the 60's through the recession and energy crisis  of the 70's - AIDS in the 80's - I remember the predictions that the global economic system would freeze during Y2K.... 
Mayhaps the world was more screwed up than we remember. 
I know the Japanese nuclear situation is worse for the *Japanese* people than Chernobyl was, however, it is *nowhere* near the environmental disaster. (YET...  )

We always have to bear in mind that it'll all be OK in the end...
If it's NOT OK - then it's NOT the end!!!:aok:


----------



## Mutt (Apr 6, 2011)

> I do have to wonder though, IS the world going to hell in a handbasket??


not the world just the US 
degradation of morality and refusal of responsibility for actions is probably the single most deterioating aspect of our society. We coddle and say its alright to the people that we shouldn't and vice versa to the ones that do try. A lot of people nowadays blame everything on everyone else and avoid personal responsibility.
I am serious our country is becoming full of really screwed up people. More so then even in the 90's 
Don't get me going on what i think is wrong with our society. I would probably tick a lot of the liberals on here off. LOL


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 6, 2011)

EDGY said:
			
		

> I do have to wonder though, IS the world going to hell in a handbasket??
> Or is it just our perception?
> I know it sounds a little trite but, doesn't every generation predict the "end of the world as we know it." ( - kids these days!)


 
I agree, EDGY. Every generation thinks that "the young people these days" are ruining everything. "If things could just be like when I was a young person" and "The entire world is going down".

I've read accounts of a Roman Senator who, in his diary, said the same exact things about his teen-aged son's friends and the state of "his" world.

Somehow, each generation makes it to the next, and the world doesn't end. The next generation fills the voids in the power structure and the world keeps running along.

Just as it will continue to do. There will be changes to every society on earth. There has to be. We humans, historically speaking, are still in the infancy of our species.

In 10 thousand years, we will be looked upon as we look upon cave dwelling primitive humans and thought of as savages for our actions now.

"They used to use explosive combinations of minerals and fire to cause little lead pellets to expel from tubes and kill other humans at close distances and the same minerals to construct weapons that killed hundreds of other humans at once, while the leaders sat in cooled buildings and decided on who to kill next."

I see that as an entry in a future log of events of the past.


----------



## niteshft (Apr 6, 2011)

Seems like we are advancing faster than we can get a grip on it.


----------



## EDGY (Apr 7, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Seems like we are advancing faster than we can get a grip on it.


 
So true, Niteshft!!

It's obvious that, as a species, we are very _clever_. Unfortunately, it's just as obvious that we are not very _wise._


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

Another quake just hit Japan, 7.4 or so and they're bracing for another tsunami! Quake was in same place (Sendai), but deeper, so not as much of a tsunami expected, but.....


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 7, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Another quake just hit Japan, 7.4 or so and they're bracing for another tsunami! Quake was in same place (Sendai), but deeper, so not as much of a tsunami expected, but.....


 
Man, Momma Nature is pissed at those folks!


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

The footage on Fox so far is crazy, the lights going out all across Tokyo is crazy!


----------



## Jericho (Apr 7, 2011)

Was watching this while at work. They showed one clip of an explosion. Any one catch what it was that exploded?


----------

